# Jacobs Creek Sparkling Wine



## my2leftfeet (21 Sep 2005)

Want to buy 10 - 15 bottles.  Any suggestions as to where I would get best price - in southside Dublin.  How much is it a bottle?


----------



## EC1 (21 Sep 2005)

12.99 in dunnes in Galway anyway. let me know what price you get ... Im interested for a wedding.


----------



## Marion (21 Sep 2005)

Wherever you decide to buy it, don't forget to ask for a discount. Tesco give 5% for 6 bottles of wine.

Marion


----------



## mobileme (21 Sep 2005)

Tesco UK website quoting at £7.94 a bottle, with 5% disc for 6 bottles or more, this makes it approx €10.75 a bottle. I know you are in Dublin, but if you knew someone taking a trip to the North soon, you could save a few bob. There's a big Tesco in Banbridge.

PS I have no connection with Tesco


----------



## Ann-Marie (21 Sep 2005)

tesco clarehall is having up to 50% discount on some wines at the moment


----------



## Marion (21 Sep 2005)

What about Cava?

Sainsbury's have this for £6.64 per bottle. They would probably do a deal also. 

I would ring Lisburn (not sure if there is one in Newry - I have only visited Northern Ireland once in my lifetime and it happened to be this Summer when I bought some really cheap Freixenet cava in Sainsbury's Lisburn)

Marion


----------



## RainyDay (21 Sep 2005)

Marion said:
			
		

> What about Cava?


Apologies for dragging the thread off-topic, but does Cava improve with time? Got a huge bottle of some Spanish stuff years back, but never got round to drinking it. Will it improve or turn to vinegar over time?


----------



## hansov (22 Sep 2005)

Probably the busiest Sainsburys in Northern Ireland is located in Newry. Good off-icence section there too. Located in the Quays. First exit into Newry coming from Dundalk direction, go through about two/three sets of lights and when you see the Buttercrane shopping centre on your left take a right at those lights. Pay in euros (cash) and get 70p to the euro. Better than the normal exchange rate!


----------



## Vanilla (22 Sep 2005)

Also try a bottle of cremant d'alsace ( Philippe Michel) from Aldi retailing at €9.99, which I think is very nice.


----------



## doogo (22 Sep 2005)

my2leftfeet said:
			
		

> Dunnes Cornelscourt were doing a €2 off offer on Jacobs Creek Rose Sparkling last weekend - and 10% further off if you used your clubcard - worth asking them if there is going to be a similar offer soon as well - beats the trip up north, although that Cava price in Newry sounds very tempting indeed....


----------



## Marion (22 Sep 2005)

Hi Rainyday

According to this interesting article, Cava doesn't keep very well unless it is a particularly good bottle.

Marion


----------



## doogo (23 Sep 2005)

Marion,

I take it that it would keep well enough to last for a journey from Newry back to homestead down south - coz once it gets back there, it'll be drunk before the engine of the car is cold !


----------



## Marion (25 Sep 2005)

Hi Doogo

I have the 6th and final bottle chilling in the fridge right now! Hmmm ... must remember to buy some olives this week. 

I have also noticed that Cava keeps really well in the fridge if you don't get to use it all. Just use a regular vacu vin stopper and it retains its effervescence - at least for the following day; it never lasted longer than that. 

Marion


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Sep 2005)

*Re: Drink for debs.*

Hope my 2leftfeet won't mind me going slightly off topic and asking about stocking up for the dreaded Debs. for son. 

Will need to buy in quite a lot and wonder where is cheapest overall? Probably too lazy to make a trip to Newry and wonder if it is really worth the bother considering the increase in the price of fuel?


----------

